# How to Stay Cool while MTBing in hot regions (100+F daily)



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

So I'm a big guy, 6ft, 200lbs. I've always sweat a whole lot, even at my peak physical shape running Cross Country. I'm from the North East, so my blood is used to -10degreesF weather. I've lived in the South (FL, GA, TX) for over 7 years now, so I've learned how to deal with the heat, but I still get hot here in Austin, TX - especially in the Summer months. This weeks forecast in Fahrenheit is 104, 100, 100, 102, 101, 101, 100.

For me, it actually becomes impossible to ride when its this hot. Passing out and crashing down a rocky cliff at high speed due to heat exhaustion is not worth even risking.

This thread is dedicated to how to stay cool while mountain biking in seriously hot regions during the hot time (that is half the year or more). Please feel free to add additional ideas/comments/thoughts/experience/inventions in order to help out other riders who get unbearably hot while riding.

My methods so far, (and most are quite obvious)...


1. Wear as much white clothing as possible to reflect the sun's rays (on the inverse, try not to wear any black clothing if you can help it)
 2. Wear lightweight breathable clothing that wicks away sweat to allow it to evaporate quickly (Nike DriFit for example, I'm sure there are many more similar)
 3. Wear as little clothing as possible that will still allow for partial sun protection on your skin (short sleeved shirt/not a wife-beater, low cut socks, shorts, nothing extra unless you wear armor or prefer long sleeves for protection, etc)
 4. I wear a silver-colored ventilated Giro helmet with visor (in hopes to reflect some sunlight off of my head, compared to a black helmet for example)
 5. I wear a bandanna (handkerchief) under my helmet to soak up sweat and prevent it from dripping into my eyes while riding --- (better explanation: I fold it over several times, so its more like a headband/sweatband, that is about 2" tall, and sits just on my forehead above my eyes and goes around to the back, just over my ears, leaving the top of my head to get the heat out and the breeze in through the helmet vents.)
 6. I carry an extra handkerchief in case I want to switch it up for a dry bandanna during my ride, or use it for a sweat rag for my face
 7. 100oz CamelBak (or the max capacity you prefer to wear on your back)
 8. Plus both water bottle cages filled up
 9. Add a bunch of ice to the two water bottles and to the CamelBak just before leaving to keep the water cool for at least a little while
 10. Drink your water as needed, but play it like a chess game... if you've drank half your water and you are still dehydrated when you're only 25% done with your ride, you need to plan for more water
 11. Wear sunglasses that are somewhat ventilated to bring some cool air into your eyes, but not exposed, as the sun can be very bright (I have particularly sensitive eyes)
 12. Half finger gloves (slight benefit, but anything helps)
 13. Have extra water in the car when you get back (there was one time I got back to the car with all of my water gone, nothing in the car for reserve, and it was a very dangerous/lightheaded ride to the nearest gas station - not cool)
 14. Hydrate before you leave, drink more than you think you need, but not too much for that over filled heavy belly feeling
 15. Ride with a partner if you can (you can use each others water in case of emergency, and one person can be there if there other passes out)
 16. Ride during the cooler points of the day (this means sunrise-morning hours, and the hours just before sunset - though the sunset hours can still be very hot)

This is *hopefully* not the definitive list. As mentioned, this thread is here to share your ideas and experiences to help out others. I'm hoping there are at least 5 or 6 other "duh" or "aha!" ideas out there.

Take care, and Stay cool.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Haha, I wear a lot of black (shorts, helmet, gloves) and I manage. Biggies for me are fabric choice. Gotta choose something that not only wicks sweat, but ventilates well. A lot of my wicking tshirts are too thick to vent well in the heat. So when it's hot, it's jerseys with zippers only (plus thin, airy fabric).

When I get hot, stop, take off helmet and gloves, and pour water on my head. A Buff/bandana helps to soak up that water and lets it evaporate at a more controlled rate rather than running down your back. The synthetic fabric of the Buff makes it work better.

Choose a breezy day to ride. It's easier than waiting for a cool day down here in TX. 

Don't ride when it's too humid. This one is personal to some degree, but higher humidity reduces the evaporative cooling effect. Even in E. TX, I feel like I get better evaporative cooling than I ever did in IN and OH. Hotter here, for sure, but the higher humidity made it very hard to cool off.

Keep an electrolyte replacement drink in a bottle on hot rides. Water in the cbak is good, but you're sweating salts, too. I like hydralite. It's just electrolytes. It doesn't claim to reduce muscle fatigue or anything else, and it does its job well.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

5. I recommend taking the bandana off your head and maybe use a headband. Much of the heat is trying to escape out of the top of your head. 
6. I find carrying a small absorbant towel is real helpful for wiping off the sweat.
8. At least one of those bottles is to pour over your head during the ride. 
9. Pack your Camelbak and bottles full of ice and fill the cracks with water. It will be cold the whole ride.
16. Ride at first light.

17. Carry extra gloves. My gloves get soaked and my hands start slipping.
18. Bring and extra bottle of ice water in the car and pour it over your head right before you leave.
19. Stick with shady trails. Avoid more exposed trails.
20. Take it easy. When it's hot, don't push yourself as long or as hard. You can still get in a good ride. Save the more challenging rides for the cooler weather.
21. Take frequent breaks. Find a shady spot and sit down.
22. Maintain your bike well and be sure you have everything you need to repair your bike so you don't get caught out on the trail walking out in the heat.
23. Don't be a puss. It's just heat and sweat. It's a little uncomfortable. As long as you aren't stupid, you'll be fine.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

EPeff said:


> So I'm a big guy, 6ft, 200lbs. I've always sweat a whole lot, even at my peak physical shape running Cross Country. I'm from the North East, so my blood is used to -10degreesF weather. I've lived in the South (FL, GA, TX) for over 7 years now, so I've learned how to deal with the heat, but I still get hot here in Austin, TX - especially in the Summer months. This weeks forecast in Fahrenheit is 104, 100, 100, 102, 101, 101, 100.
> 
> For me, it actually becomes impossible to ride when its this hot. Passing out and crashing down a rocky cliff at high speed due to heat exhaustion is not worth even risking.
> 
> ...


All good stuff from someone who knows... I'm riding in Las Vegas, NV in July and August! The average daytime temp is ~ 104 in July but it frequently peaks at 110 or higher.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

when i was touring in mexico, i found that loose fitting, button down shirts kept me the most comfortable, and would tie a wet bandana loosely around my neck at every opportunity.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Great tips! One thing about ice water though, it tastes better (God, do I know....) but water at ambient temperature is actually better for you. When you drink ice cold water, your body has to heat it up to body temperature before it can process and absorb it. Warm water doesn't taste all that great, but it will rehydrate you much faster.

Here's something I try in 100+ weather, I completely soak a cotton t-shirt with cool water in the sink then put it on before I head out for my ride. The moisture next to your skin acts as a barrier to the heat and as it evaporates it continues to cool you off. I only try this on the hottest of days (which we haven't had too many of in the Bay Area this summer), but I notice a tremendous difference when I do.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

oops


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Great responses so far! Thanks for chiming in every one.

As far as the bandanna I wear on my head, I didn't explain it very well... I fold it over several times, so its more like a headband/sweatband, that is about 2" tall, and sits just on my forehead above my eyes and goes around to the back, just over my ears, leaving the top of my head to get the heat out and the breeze in through the helmet vents.



> I completely soak a cotton t-shirt with cool water in the sink then put it on before I head out for my ride. The moisture next to your skin acts as a barrier to the heat and as it evaporates it continues to cool you off.


Interesting, reminds me about something I saw on 'Survivorman' or 'Man vs Wild' or one of those shows...
The guy was in the Sahara desert, and his best method to beat the heat was to get a long sleeve, cotton, button down, all white dress shirt, soak it up with water initially, wear it normally, sleeves down, buttoned up, and let nature's best cooling system (evaporation) take over. From there on out, his sweat would keep the shirt soaked, and as Gary mentions, the evaporation of the sweat would keep him cool.

Would sure look funny to see someone on the trail wearing a white dress shirt. I'm going to hit up Target/Kohls whatever to pick up a cheap breathable non-cotton shirt first to give it a try. Otherwise, watch out for the dressed up mountain biker on the trails.

Keep them coming, good ones so far. Like I mentioned before, 99.9% of them are common sense "duh" concepts, but completely valid, and could act as a pre-ride checklist.


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

Several people have mentioned water on the head... but I find that freezing a water bottle, then squirting the cold stuff as it melts into the vents of my helmet and on the back of my neck cools me off tremendously, so much so that I feel like I can ride in almost any temps for as long as the bottle lasts.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

The park I ride has a lot of little streams and river crossings. I plan my rides to intersect with one of these crossings every 20-30 minutes so I can stop and douse myself in nice, cool water. Helps a LOT. 

Perhaps the biggest thing for me is to just take breaks. I live and ride in Maryland where in August the humidity is always 100%. I force myself to stop at the top of every climb and force some water down and I stop for 5-10 minutes twice an hour. Don't push yourself to the point where you overheat. That puts you in danger and you may not even notice it until it's too late.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

two sets of lights and ride at night?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

For hot days I also like to freeze a bottle of gatorade, have that in my pack - it helps keep the water cool, plus is a tasty slushy a few hours in, plus it keeps the pack cooler on my back (yes, I can feel it)


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

> two sets of lights and ride at night?


That option may work for some, I hate to be a d*ck, but it just doesn't work for me. 
Super poor nightvision from a serious eye injury when I was younger. 
However, this is a great suggestion for others. If I could afford one of those $2k HID kits, that might be worth a try. Sounds like a hell of a fun time.


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

When it's really hot and humid here in AR. I take a little cooler with a bottle or water and a post ride beverage on ice. In the bottom I place a regular washcloth and use this ice cold rag to wipe my head and neck down post ride. It's almost as good as the beverage!

Flyn G


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

It doesn't get all that hot here. It's been a solid string of 90+ lately and very humid. My bet advice is to freeze your Camelback bladder solid when its full. You'll have nice ice cold water for hours, plus its great having a block of ice strapped to your back.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

VTSession said:


> It doesn't get all that hot here. It's been a solid string of 90+ lately and very humid. My bet advice is to freeze your Camelback bladder solid when its full. You'll have nice ice cold water for hours, plus its great having a block of ice strapped to your back.


Now this I'm going to try. Nice one.


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

Norris_Hanna said:


> All good stuff from someone who knows... I'm riding in Las Vegas, NV in July and August! The average daytime temp is ~ 104 in July but it frequently peaks at 110 or higher.


I live down about 2000' elevation from Norris Hanna in the lower AZ desert. So add another 7-8 degrees. Lots of heat for many months.

Try the Halo headband. Other headbands would get too wet, but this one keeps the water out of the eyes completely. I know others commented about not wanting to ride in the dark. But during our two very hot months, I ride pre-sunrise on the road mostly. And I am not a roadie, but I just prefer to have that steady breeze while keeping a more constant speed. Then after Labor Day up into some higher elevations in the area and back on the dirt.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Great tips! One thing about ice water though, it tastes better (God, do I know....) but water at ambient temperature is actually better for you. When you drink ice cold water, your body has to heat it up to body temperature before it can process and absorb it. Warm water doesn't taste all that great, but it will rehydrate you much faster.


*Fluid Temperature has No Effect on Hydration*
April 28, 2007 
We reach for a ice-cold beverages on a hot summer day to rehydrate ourselves in the sweltering sun. Frozen water bottles and ice coolers are used to avoid warm drinks, which seem to evaporate once they hit your mouth.

Contrary to the practice of cooling or warming liquids to relieve your thirst, this study shows that temperature has no actual effect on hydration. Fluids administered to infants at body temperature (37°C) versus room temperature (23°C) were equally effective at hydration. This was the same case in both rotating and bolus (all at once) oral rehydration methods.

However, colder fluids pass throgh your body quicker than warm fluids, giving the perception they are better for hydration. This is not necessarily the case. Additionally, your body experiences a temperature cooling when filled with a colder liquid which feels more refreshing on a hot day. However, when it comes to thirst, colder or warmer drinks will quench it just the same.

Pizarro, D. T., Posada, G. S., Levine, M. M., Nalin, D. R., & Mohls, E. V. (1987). Comparison of Efficacy of Oral Rehydration Fluids Administered at 37°C or 23°C. Journal of Tropical Pediatrics, 33(1), 48-51.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Endurolites used to help a lot when I lived in College Station.


----------



## UpRocks (Jun 24, 2004)

EPeff said:


> [*] 14. Hydrate before you leave, drink more than you think you need, but not too much for that over filled heavy belly feeling[/LIST]


Great tips. The hydrate early makes a huge diff for me.



bsdc said:


> 23. Don't be a puss. It's just heat and sweat. It's a little _uncomfortable_. As long as you aren't stupid, you'll be fine.


If heat is merely _uncomfortable_ for you, then I doubt you understand where the OP is coming from. Heat is much more threatening to some people.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

UpRocks said:


> If heat is merely _uncomfortable_ for you, then I doubt you understand where the OP is coming from. Heat is much more threatening to some people.


Exactly. I didn't take the comment personally, not starting a battle. But this isn't a comfort thing at all. I have learned to be comfortable in the TX heat on 114 degree days, outside, working in the yard, where I can jump over to shade, and have a constant source of drinking water.

Some people just don't understand how seriously heat can affect another person. I never understand when I see someone next to me in 108 degree weather wearing a suit jacket and pants, without a drop on their forehead. I'm in shape, eat well, stay hydrated, and I pour sweat.

It can be very serious, even when hydrating with over 200oz.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't believe you missed this one...

SUNBLOCK.

Apply it before you leave the house, then again when you reach the trailhead. Use a high SPF value.

Also, as far as drinking:

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/H/HE-0749/

The human body is 62% water, 
drink BEFORE you get thirsty. Once you are thirsty it is too late.
drink on a regular schedule. Either every X minutes (15minutes) or maybe every mile or two.
Drink the day before. You can't fully hydrate by "pounding a gallon of water an hour before heading out."

For longer rides (>3hrs) look into ways to replace salts and electrolytes. One type is the various gels/Gu. (I like Hammer brand since I can buy it in a 'shampoo bottle' and then put it into smaller squeeze bottles for carrying with me). Word of advice: Try a bunch of them before going on a ride, there are many different brands/flavors/textures. Some have caffeine in them.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a couple of good ones

1. Adapt. People have amazing ability to adapt hot weather. You need to ride for 1hr a day in the heat for 5 days in a row. When you are adapted you will have a much higher sweat rate which means more effective cooling.

2. Pre-cool: Before your ride make sure you are nice and cool.

3. Start off easy. If you go hard before your sweat rate gets up your core temperature will go right up and you will over heat in a hurry.

4. Drink cold water. Actually ideally you should drink a slurpee, that in-between state is best for cooling. (At the Olympics the Austrialians actually had slurpee machines that they used to make their energy drinks)

5. Post cool. After your ride you need to get your core temperature down as soon as possible. This will help with recovery.

6. If possible dump cold water on your self during the ride.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

EPeff said:


> Exactly. I didn't take the comment personally, not starting a battle. But this isn't a comfort thing at all. I have learned to be comfortable in the TX heat on 114 degree days, outside, working in the yard, where I can jump over to shade, and have a constant source of drinking water.
> 
> Some people just don't understand how seriously heat can affect another person. I never understand when I see someone next to me in 108 degree weather wearing a suit jacket and pants, without a drop on their forehead. I'm in shape, eat well, stay hydrated, and I pour sweat.
> 
> It can be very serious, even when hydrating with over 200oz.


OK. My statement was a little coarse but it's still a valid point. A lot of people just whine too much and make excuses because the weather is too hot or too cold. Certain, there are a variables in individuals tolerances to heat and cold. That said, most people can tolerate a reasonable amount of exercise in adverse weather when reasonable precautions are made.

I'm an overweight, middle aged man. The heat wears on me hard. I've had to learn to back off a bit in the Summer. Most of my tips come from hard experience. One of those experiences was 5 1/2 hours at Rocky Hill Ranch in 102 degree temperatures with mechanical problems, a little lost and out of water.

For me, cycling is a must. I like Texas because we have the opportunity to cycle year round. Yea, it gets a little hot in the Summer. Yea, this is record hot Summer. Still, with proper precautions most people can cycle safely in this weather. And even without proper precautions, most will still survive in the relatively short trails we have availible to us in Texas ... just not as comfortably.

That said, if you know you are exceptionally vulnerable to heat, stay out of it. You might even consult a doctor. Your vulnerability might be due to a serious underlying medical condition.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Where's all the posts from the 110°+F Phoenix crew??

Oh yeah, they're in their air-conditioned houses, cause they know better! 

Ride really really early. This doesn't do all that much in the severe humidity, but any time where the sun is not directly hitting you is much better, so start when it's dark.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

use a winter tube insulator for your camelbak. Keeps the water cool between drinks.


----------



## jaegmc99 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe anyone has said this yet but long sleeve loose jersey!! I live in Bakersfield, Ca. Its 90- 100+ all summer long. Our trails are dirt and foxtails lol. The problem with short sleeve shirts or jerseys is that the sun slamming on your arms really heats you up out here, sunblock or not. The longsleeve jerseys soak up sweat and really cool you when coming down hill. My Experience is from Working on a drilling rig for Key Energy. Our uniforms were long sleeve button ups. Sounds idiotic in 100+ weather on a rig but is actually the best thing to wear.

Oh BTW, I wear long sleeve Motorcross Jerseys. Moisture wicking material and vented.

(just did jersey laundry... hang dry)


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

> That said, if you know you are exceptionally vulnerable to heat, stay out of it. You might even consult a doctor. Your vulnerability might be due to a serious underlying medical condition.


Agreed, most people in Austin use words like "freezing" and "so cold" when it hits the 50s. I realize the weather for what it is, and I realize it can be very serious, especially in extreme conditions like this. Take 99 out of a 100 natives from most of the Southern states and have them stand in -10 degree weather, and you'll see frozen tears. It is about preparation, and every little tip counts. Adventurers don't go to Everest without research and proper equipment. It is ridiculous to suggest that they "buck up" and hit it shirtless, like a "true man".

The point of this thread is not about "how to stay out of the heat by remaining out of it", but rather how to deal with the heat during the specific activity of mountain biking in extremely hot regions of the country/world ("a little" suggests this is a mild climate). If I didn't want to bike in the heat, or didn't think I was able to, I wouldn't have created the thread. I have no medical condition, thanks Doc.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ride in early morning or late night...I like putting ruby red grapefruit juice mixed 50/50 with water....sometimes I will wet my clothes and body with water before I ride (helmet and head included


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Here in S.E. GA you either ride early(before 10am) or late(after 6pm) or run the risk of passing out. It is so humid that it can look like smog. Imagine riding a bike in a sauna, thats how bad it gets.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Whats works best for me is filling my 100 ounce bladder totally full of ice then adding cold water into it. I can be 4 hours into a 100+ degree ride and it will still have ice in it.

I've started doing a few nightrides also.

Check out http://www.dinottelighting.com/
You can get some pretty awesome lights there for just $400. I use the 600 lumen one.
REI sells them also, wait for a 20% off coupon.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

most of the important stuff has been covered above,

only thing to add is bamboo seems to be the best material to keep me cool.
short sleved light blue, wicks amazingly, comfy and cool.

can't reccomend it enough,


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

EPeff said:


> Agreed, most people in Austin use words like "freezing" and "so cold" when it hits the 50s. I realize the weather for what it is, and I realize it can be very serious, especially in extreme conditions like this. Take 99 out of a 100 natives from most of the Southern states and have them stand in -10 degree weather, and you'll see frozen tears. It is about preparation, and every little tip counts. Adventurers don't go to Everest without research and proper equipment. It is ridiculous to suggest that they "buck up" and hit it shirtless, like a "true man".
> 
> The point of this thread is not about "how to stay out of the heat by remaining out of it", but rather how to deal with the heat during the specific activity of mountain biking in extremely hot regions of the country/world ("a little" suggests this is a mild climate). If I didn't want to bike in the heat, or didn't think I was able to, I wouldn't have created the thread. I have no medical condition, thanks Doc.


Actually, I am a doc, and glad to hear you are healthy. Interstingly, twice as many people die from cold as they do from heat. Most people who die from the heat have an underlying cardiovascular condition (ie. elderly). Interestingly, Texas doesn't rank in the top three states for heat relatated deaths.

It's not just a matter of "bucking up." It's a matter of "taking all the precautions and then bucking up".

*Overview of deaths associated with natural events, United States, 1979-2004*
Maria T.F. Thacker 1 , Robin Lee 2 , Raquel I. Sabogal 3 and Alden Henderson 4 
1 Epidemiology intern at the Division of Health Studies, Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, Atlanta, GA, USA 2 Epidemiologist at the Division of Health Studies, Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, Atlanta, GA, USA 3 Epidemiologist at the Division of Environmental Hazards and Health Effects, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta, GA, USA 4 Branch chief at the Division of Health Studies, Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, Atlanta, GA, USA. 
Correspondence 
Alden Henderson, 1600 Clifton Road, Mail Stop E-31, Atlanta, GA 30333, USA. Telephone: + 1 404 806 1839; e-mail: [email protected]. 
Copyright © Overseas Development Institute, 2008
KEYWORDS
cold • death rate • food • heat • lightning • mortality • storms
ABSTRACT
Analysis of the National Center for Health Statistics' Compressed Mortality File showed that between 1979 and 2004, natural events caused 21,491 deaths in the United States. During this 26-year period, there were 10,827 cold-related deaths and 5,279 heat-related deaths. Extreme cold or heat accounted for 75 per cent of the total number of deaths attributed to natural events- more than all of deaths resulting from lightning, storms and foods, and earth movements, such as earthquakes and landslides. Cold-related death rates were highest in the states of Alaska, Montana, New Mexico, and South Dakota, while heat-related deaths were highest in the states of Arizona, Missouri, and Arkansas. These deaths occurred more often among the elderly and black men. Other deaths were attributed to lightning (1,906), storms and foods (2,741), and earth movements (738). Most deaths associated with natural events are preventable and society can take action to decrease the morbidity and mortality connected with them.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Arid heat like you all have in the West can create a risk of dehydration. I live in the deep South and while it gets into the 100s, the humidity serves to make that risk of dehydration a little less. However, it brings potential misery to those that aren't acclimated. I will say that where I live, the humidity is subjectively beyond 100%: in the hills we get fog in the morning.

To best deal with this I need to wear a headband or my eyes will be burning with salty sweat. I wear sport glasses but they invariably fog up, so for longer rides and races I have taken to wearing my contacts. Gloves and clothing don't dry off outside this time of year, so I have to make sure to hang them up inside and wash them regularly to prevent mildew and other fungi. 

I do think that acclimation is a big part of it. Just as you need to stay up in the mountains for a while to ride Leadville, you need to get used to jungle conditions, get used to being in soggy clothing (it will cool you down). I agree with some statements above that cold water may feel good, but I believe it makes you feel worse overall. You can learn to live with the heat but it means forgoing A/C for a while.

I fully admit to whining and reconsidering my daily commitment when the temps get down to..brrr.... below 32* F in the Winter here  However after a mile or so my body is warmed up and I arrive at work sweating. Acclimation.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Leave the desert floor and drive up the mountain to ride the trails between 6K and 9K feet.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

If I'm going to be out in the direct sun, I wear those long sleeve fishing shirts. They are great at keeping you cool. 100% UV protection. thin, breathable fabric. well ventilated.
I highly recommend them for any outdoor activities during the summer.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> Leave the desert floor and drive up the mountain to ride the trails between 6K and 9K feet.


Word.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

As a Brit in Texas I start to sweat above 65f and it only get's worse at 105f. I have found no trick to staying cool, you just have to get used to it. The most important thing is hydration, which for me starts a day or so before any ride in the heat and carry's on throughout the ride and afterwards. I'll down 100oz of water in just over 2 hours and so most of my rides need to connect with public water fountains or hoses so I can refill the camelbak.

I've tried using a 661 core cooler which seems to work pretty well up to the low 90's, but above that acts more as an insulator than cooler.

My big problem is getting my core temperature down again after a ride. I'll get home and always take a cold shower or even ice bath, but it can take about an hour before I really stop sweating.

Half finger or no gloves won't work for me, I have to wear full finger gloves in the heat otherwise my hands get too wet and I can't hang onto the bars. On a group ride the other weekend, out of 12 riders, half were wearing full finger gloves for the same reason.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

marzjennings said:


> Half finger or no gloves won't work for me, I have to wear full finger gloves in the heat otherwise my hands get too wet and I can't hang onto the bars. On a group ride the other weekend, out of 12 riders, half were wearing full finger gloves for the same reason.


Yep, in addition the marginal amont of cooling the half-finger gloves offer does not offset the lack of protection they have.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

EPeff said:


> That option may work for some, I hate to be a d*ck, but it just doesn't work for me.
> Super poor nightvision from a serious eye injury when I was younger.
> However, this is a great suggestion for others. If I could afford one of those $2k HID kits, that might be worth a try. Sounds like a hell of a fun time.


I do not see how you are being a d*ck at all for having legitimate reason for ruling out night riding.

I had one of the $1K plus systems - personally found it overrated. Happily picked up a set of custom made LED for $200 and have never looked back. Cool thing is the LED technology is getting better all the time (almost daily) so possibly in the near future there will be an economical option that will turn night into day for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A lot of a good ideas here. It rarely gets above 100 degrees here, but we often have days in the 90's and high humidity. It really makes things uncomfortable at times. 

One comment - I have seen people completely fill their Camelbaks with ice or freeze them solid and have the ice not melt quickly enough to get water out. 

Unfortunately I got caught last weekend by going out too hard in the beginning, I've never felt so crappy before in 20+ summers of riding. I couldn't push at all, very difficult to keep myself moving and coordinated. 

John

John


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Evil Patrick said:


> Leave the desert floor and drive up the mountain to ride the trails between 6K and 9K feet.


+10 billion
hit the high country! other options is throw some lights on your rig or do some 4am rides.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

some of us don't have high country.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

The last time I did a night ride I was in the lead, and it turned out my main job was spider web clearing, using my face as a plow. I've decided I like to ride early but not early enough to be the first one on the trails, now.


----------



## perrobravo (Dec 15, 2005)

I dont post much here but, I just did a ride of 30+ miles at 100 degree temps. I cramped for the first time in my life about 15 miles in. I was saved by a fellow rider with some endurolyte capsules. It turns out, it was so hot, and I was so diligent about hydrating, that I may have made myself hyponatremic(sp?)-I was salt deficient, and the pills helped. 
The pills stopped the cramps but the underlying cause was that I was not ingesting enough electrolytes( salts) *during *my ride. 
make sure you have enough electrolytes before you ride, and some for during, and a little in between the after-ride beers.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

perrobravo said:


> I dont post much here but, I just did a ride of 30+ miles at 100 degree temps. I cramped for the first time in my life about 15 miles in. I was saved by a fellow rider with some endurolyte capsules. It turns out, it was so hot, and I was so diligent about hydrating, that I may have made myself hyponatremic(sp?)-I was salt deficient, and the pills helped.
> The pills stopped the cramps but the underlying cause was that I was not ingesting enough electrolytes( salts) *during *my ride.
> make sure you have enough electrolytes before you ride, and some for during, and a little in between the after-ride beers.


I totally agree, Endurolytes are a "must have" for me on summer rides longer than an hour and a half. They work very well.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

006_007 said:


> two sets of lights and ride at night?


rft: sometimes here in phoenix, az, it's still 112°F at 8pm.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> Leave the desert floor and drive up the mountain to ride the trails between 6K and 9K feet.


HA! that's _exactly _what we're doing 2moro: heading up to the cool pines of prescott! :thumbsup:


----------



## pstaff15 (Jan 9, 2008)

underarmor. seriously, i ride in a long sleeve compression shirt, once you get a sweat going the material acts like a cooling agent . . . even the slightest breeze offers a cooling sensation . . . try it.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

Carry a roll of Tums. Insane, but they can help if you dehydrate and cramp up.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Light-colored long sleeve jersey- keep it soaked as much as possible. Wear a cotton hankerchief or bandana under helmet and keep it soaked as well- esp when you get to creeks and other water sources, though in that heat, they are probably all gone. Stick to light colors all around. Try night riding- good lights are $300-$500. You may be surprised at what a Lupine Tesla or even a Jetlites powerful halogen can do for you.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

> When it's really hot and humid here in AR. I take a little cooler with a bottle or water and a post ride beverage on ice. In the bottom I place a regular washcloth and use this ice cold rag to wipe my head and neck down post ride. It's almost as good as the beverage!
> 
> Flyn G


I always have a damp, ice cold rag waiting for me post ride. It goes on the back of my neck first and then I wipe my face down and then my arms and legs. It is amazingly refreshing.

Honestly though, I'm done riding after noon until it cools down a bit. This is the worst summer I've ever experienced in Austin.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Acclimating is HUGE. Last summer, I spent a ton of time outside, and so the heat wasn't so bad. I did a 20 mile canoe race in the middle of August when it was 108F...humid 108, even.

This summer with my cancer, I spend a ton of time inside. I just can't go out, and as such low 90's feels the same as that 108 last year. Acclimating is so big. If you work somewhere that over-air conditions, make sure you spend time outside frequently otherwise. You don't even have to be exercising, or torturing yourself in full sun. Sitting in a shady spot in a lawn chair for awhile when you get home will give your body the time outside in the heat that it needs to acclimate to that heat. Low level activity, like a light hike, helps, also.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

*Try it once*



EPeff said:


> That option may work for some, I hate to be a d*ck, but it just doesn't work for me.
> Super poor nightvision from a serious eye injury when I was younger.
> However, this is a great suggestion for others. If I could afford one of those $2k HID kits, that might be worth a try. Sounds like a hell of a fun time.


The new lights are very bright, I night ride all through the summer and really love it. It's quiet, fun and exciting. If you can drive at night you can ride at night.:thumbsup:


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

Here's my suggestions:

SPD sandals. 
I have shimano ones but here's some from SixSixOne. 
You lose a bit of protection but they're so much cooler.

Shave your head.
At least get a short crew cut. Less hair means you can vent heat better

clothing
I wear these shirts They don't stick to your skin when you sweat and are quite loose fitting which allows air to circulate over your skin.


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

Pittzer said:


> I always have a damp, ice cold rag waiting for me post ride. It goes on the back of my neck first and then I wipe my face down and then my arms and legs. It is amazingly refreshing.


This.

I do this at my volleyball tournaments. In my cooler - in addition to all of my water, I keep a couple of towels soaking up all the melted ice.

During breaks between games it feels incredible to wrap one of the towels around my neck and drape another over my head.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

VTSession said:


> It doesn't get all that hot here. It's been a solid string of 90+ lately and very humid. My bet advice is to freeze your Camelback bladder solid when its full. You'll have nice ice cold water for hours, plus its great having a block of ice strapped to your back.


DON'T DO IT!!! If you are using an insulated Camelbak and freeze a 100 oz. bladder (full w/H2O), it might not melt quickly enough to provide proper hydration. I found out the hard way, on a 3 hour 20 miler here in Fl. I kept thinking I was out of water. Had to leave the group ride to go back to the parking lot. Turns out in almost 3 hours of high 90's and VERY high humidity, my Mule had only thawed about two thirds of the way. Luckily, someone rode out with me and had a Gatorade in their car. I now use ice cubes exclusively. YMMV, but you've been warned. By the way, in Fl., we don't have to soak our shirts first. They usually are soaked upon exiting our vehicles. The humidity here doesn't allow anything to dry and makes recovery at rest stops very difficult. But we still ride!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Coach417 said:


> DON'T DO IT!!! If you are using an insulated Camelbak and freeze a 100 oz. bladder (full w/H2O), it might not melt quickly enough to provide proper hydration. I found out the hard way, on a 3 hour 20 miler here in Fl. I kept thinking I was out of water. Had to leave the group ride to go back to the parking lot. Turns out in almost 3 hours of high 90's and VERY high humidity, my Mule had only thawed about two thirds of the way. Luckily, someone rode out with me and had a Gatorade in their car. I now use ice cubes exclusively. YMMV, but you've been warned. By the way, in Fl., we don't have to soak our shirts first. They usually are soaked upon exiting our vehicles. The humidity here doesn't allow anything to dry and makes recovery at rest stops very difficult. But we still ride!


You could fill 1/2, then freeze, and fill the remaining space with water. But yes, you want to make sure you don't freeze so much that you feel like you're running out of water.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> You could fill 1/2, then freeze, and fill the remaining space with water. But yes, you want to make sure you don't freeze so much that you feel like you're running out of water.


Or freeze half, put ice cubes on top of that, and then cold water.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

laxman2001 said:


> Or freeze half, put ice cubes on top of that, and then cold water.


It depends on exactly how hot it is and what pack you have the bladder in (how quickly does the water warm up?). If the water is well insulated from the outside, it will take awhile for ice to melt, so use less. If the water is very poorly insulated, and ice melts quickly...use more.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Norris_Hanna said:


> I totally agree, Endurolytes are a "must have" for me on summer rides longer than an hour and a half. They work very well.


I haven't had cramping problems yet on the two rides since I've started using HEED instead of just water.

As for the rest, the best way to beat the heat has been mentioned several times already. Ride in the morning or after the sun goes down. Most folks around here hit the trail anywhere between 5am and 7am. 5am allows for a 5 hour ride before its really hot, that should probably suffice for most folks.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Yep, in addition the marginal amont of cooling the half-finger gloves offer does not offset the lack of protection they have.


Exactly. Ride early, hydrate, electrolyte replacement. Consider a long sleve jersey to cut down on sun exposure.

Look at every landscaper in Phoenix where I live, they are all covered from head to toe.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a camelback full of water and a water bottle full of Cytomax. I used to ride without electrolyte replacement but after about an hour I would start to get light headed, electrolytes solved that problem. A dry-fit synthetic t-shirt and my Halo bandanna under the helmet takes care of the rest. I agree long sleeve would be better as it shades the skin, experience that on the motorcycle with the mesh jacket. Also get up really early or go after sun down, while it may still be hot as hell at 8pm, it doesn't feel too bad if the sun isn't beating on you.



sjhiker said:


> drink BEFORE you get thirsty. Once you are thirsty it is too late.


Since I started running i have read many many articles on this. The consensus is now that this is not true. Drink when you are thirsty, if you drink before you can be overhydrating. For thousands (millions?) of years human beings and other animals have drank when they get thirsty and it has worked for them so far.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom93R1 said:


> I have a camelback full of water and a water bottle full of Cytomax. I used to ride without electrolyte replacement but after about an hour I would start to get light headed, electrolytes solved that problem. A dry-fit synthetic t-shirt and my Halo bandanna under the helmet takes care of the rest. I agree long sleeve would be better as it shades the skin, experience that on the motorcycle with the mesh jacket. Also get up really early or go after sun down, while it may still be hot as hell at 8pm, it doesn't feel too bad if the sun isn't beating on you.
> 
> Since I started running i have read many many articles on this. The consensus is now that this is not true. Drink when you are thirsty, if you drink before you can be overhydrating. For thousands (millions?) of years human beings and other animals have drank when they get thirsty and it has worked for them so far.


I think hydrating right before you start riding is a good idea. Let's face it, dehydration is much more common and a much greater threat in the heat compared to over-hydrating. Just be sure that if you are going on a long ride to bring some sort of electrolyte replacement/food. Water in the Camelbak, a half gatorade/half water mix in the bottle, and a cliff bar can take you a long way.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

my big tip is:

ride easy trails. Ones that have a lot of higher speed sections and few to none grunting climbs. Keep the bike moving to allow air to cool you. Ride easy, bring a camera to give you an excuse to duck under a tree to snap a few pictures. No one needs to train like a manic at these temps, the idea is just to get out there, the camera might make a boring easy trail much more enjoyable, perhaps enough to make it through the hot spots.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Problem I have with freezing the camelbak is my teeth are really sensitive !

We often get over 40 deg C days here, hottest last summer was 46 deg C (!) and the main thing I'd add to all the above is to use a HRM.

I find when I've been riding for a few hours when it's really hot if I'm getting heat stressed the HR starts climbing for less exertion before I actually notice the symptoms . If I then back off it's ok, sometimes if you're a fair way from home you eventually have to ride really easy to keep the HR down .


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Douse yourself with water before you start riding and/or during the ride. Bring an extra water bottle just for this purpose. Head and neck are the hot spots... and get your chest good and wet too so it acts like a huge radiator while you ride.

I'm not sure what kind of vegetation you have on your trails, but stay in the shade as much as possible too!

I live in central NC now and remember a few years ago I went riding during record heat of 104 for that particular July day. The above 2 tips are what made it possible. Of course I probably stopped more than usual and rode fairly slowly too, but there's no way I would have done that ride without being soaking wet in the shade of the woods.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*rough summer*

I've done most everything suggested here. I wear white, have a 100oz camelback full of ice'd G2, I'm acclimated, I go early. It's just a BAD summer down in Ausitn. Must be what it is like for those who are dealing with record rains this year. Hard to ride in those conditions too. We're a bit at the mercy of the weather in this deal. What I mostly do is look forward to October!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Acclimation.*

Not using A/C...in the house (esp. when sleeping), or the car has helped me acclimate and be a lot more comfortable in the heat. Really, really can suck at first.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

lol @ not using the AC in the house in Austin where the OP lives, and Ogden doesn't really even come close to being a "hot region"... Or is that not where you live?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

according to bear grylls a wet hanky around your neck helps


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

brentos said:


> Not using A/C...in the house


WHAT?!?!? You must not live around here 

No way no how


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

For hot dry weather, being all covered and isolated from the sun is the key.

For humid weather, you'd better ventilate and take advantage of the sweat evaporating.

As for helmets, for sunny dry places I prefer a helmet with good coverage despite the colour. Helmets are made of a very good material as for insulation, so whatever colour it will make little difference... but big uncovered areas below your helmet can be a good place for sun to heat your head especially on sustained climbs.

For humid places, a helmet with big openings is much better.

And as others have said, don't play the macho and don't make stupid things... there are places where riding is better left for night hours. Check at the temperature log where I work at....

This is centigrades... 13:30hrs...










And if you think "that's just a peak", look at the log. Temps taken every morning by 7:00AM, columns are date, temperature in Celcius, Wind Speed in kmh and Relative Humidity... Look at Aug-19th... Riding in this weather is not a healthy option!!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Warp said:


> For hot dry weather, being all covered and isolated from the sun is the key.
> 
> For humid weather, you'd better ventilate and take advantage of the sweat evaporating.
> 
> ...


Good points about dealing with dry vs. humid heat conditions. I also has some thoughts about peoples night riding recommendations.

In central Texas we have lots of narrow twisty, rocky, rooty single track lined with lots of trees with overhanging and outreaching branches. It's certainly possible to go night riding and I know people do it but it's a bit harrowing and because the trees offer a lot of shade it's somewhat unecessary. In central Texas, riding at first light makes the most sense as this is the coolest time of the day and the shadows are long.

In open areas where there are few trees, such as the desert, I can imagine that night riding would be almost the only way to avoid a lot of direct sun exposure, unless you can find a canyon or mountain for shade. On top of that, you really only need to light up the trail in front of you. There are relatively few overhanging and outreaching branches you have to try to avoid so night riding becomes a bit easier.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Coach417 said:


> DON'T DO IT!!! If you are using an insulated Camelbak and freeze a 100 oz. bladder (full w/H2O), it might not melt quickly enough to provide proper hydration. I found out the hard way, on a 3 hour 20 miler here in Fl. I kept thinking I was out of water. Had to leave the group ride to go back to the parking lot. Turns out in almost 3 hours of high 90's and VERY high humidity, my Mule had only thawed about two thirds of the way. Luckily, someone rode out with me and had a Gatorade in their car. I now use ice cubes exclusively. YMMV, but you've been warned. By the way, in Fl., we don't have to soak our shirts first. They usually are soaked upon exiting our vehicles. The humidity here doesn't allow anything to dry and makes recovery at rest stops very difficult. But we still ride!


I ride with my frozen Camelbak a lot and it always melts fast enough. At the end of a 3 hour ride on a hot day, the ice turns to cold water by then end. A frozen bladder in 90+ degrees melts fast and even faster when its against my sweaty back.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't know, even just freezing a water bottle I can't get it to melt quick enough. I just go with room temperature because if I need water faster than it melts it can become a dangerous situation quickly, most I will do is toss in some ice cubes.


----------



## wheezy e (Jun 5, 2007)

Everything so far is great advice, one little trick I've found to help the water last is to chew a piece of gum to keep my mouth moist. Here in the dry heat (Vegas) I can start a ride totally hydrated & within a few minutes of heavy breathing I want to start drinking water, not due to thirst or heat but because my mouth is immediately dry as sand.

This chart, or just the general idea of it is handy to help one develop a feel for how much water your body needs:


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

just ride in the mornings or evenings...if your in decent shape you dont need to drink tons of water during a ride, in fact i dont even ride with a pack unless it's an all day thing on the weekend...couple hours ride is like 20 miles or so


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

jaegmc99 said:


> I can't believe anyone has said this yet but long sleeve loose jersey!! I live in Bakersfield, Ca. Its 90- 100+ all summer long. Our trails are dirt and foxtails lol. The problem with short sleeve shirts or jerseys is that the sun slamming on your arms really heats you up out here, sunblock or not. The longsleeve jerseys soak up sweat and really cool you when coming down hill. My Experience is from Working on a drilling rig for Key Energy. Our uniforms were long sleeve button ups. Sounds idiotic in 100+ weather on a rig but is actually the best thing to wear.
> 
> Oh BTW, I wear long sleeve Motorcross Jerseys. Moisture wicking material and vented.
> 
> (just did jersey laundry... hang dry)


I was thinking this too. Take a look at Saharan Bedouin Clothing. They're covered from head to toe in clothing.

I'm a chef, I've worked in kitchens where the ambient temperature is 135 degrees, the direct heat off cooking services is over 150 degrees. Long Sleeve chef coats with doubled over fronts and sleeves that are too long so you roll them over once to protect your wrists and high collars insulate you from the heat. A wicking t-shirt and underwear are a must too.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Tom93R1 said:


> lol @ not using the AC in the house in Austin where the OP lives, and Ogden doesn't really even come close to being a "hot region"... Or is that not where you live?


I figured I'd get a couple comments about that  I probably should have added a little explantaion.

It's not particularly hot around here (90-95 daily). I've done it hotels in Texas up to about 100F (night temp)...beyond that I cave. I understand it's not realistic all the time, but I bet the more you try it, the easier it gets. The first year I lived here (4 years ago) from moving from a cooler state, I ran the A/C every night. It hasn't been turned on yet this year...hope it still works.

Anyways, I understand how hot it can be where it's truly HOT! But just cutting back on the A/C use may help, maybe set it to 90,it's another spin on acclimation.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

brentos said:


> Not using A/C...in the house (esp. when sleeping), or the car has helped me acclimate and be a lot more comfortable in the heat. Really, really can suck at first.


Actually the main thing that does is make harder for your body to recovery from a ride. You will adventually acclimatice but not as much as you would by doing a simple 5 day heat acclimitization protocol.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Theres a lot of posts so i apologize for regurgitating anyo info but here are some of my thoughts.

-Riding in direct sunlight in exessive heat(108+) is bad news bears. Once your body hits a certain point there is no recovering on the trail. Ignore that and soon you're shaking hands with trees(hallucinating). No its not just a comfort issue
-Riding at dawn or dusk is a must. Direct sunlight is really whats the killer. 108 at dusk is much better than 104 in the afternoon
-Drink gatorade(or similar) in addition to water, for me at least, just water doesn't cut it. 
-Pick trails with a higher average speed, going slow can be killer
-Take it easy and don't get discouraged if you're slower or can't ride as far
-Listen to your body, if its saying head back, then head back

I live in Phoenix so I do know a little about what I'm talking about, this month we have had three days under 100 and 14 days over 108.

P.S I talk about 108 alot because that is the temp that I found to be too hot to do much at(for me at least)

P.S.S I spent last summer with no AC in my car and it is terrible, there is only so much one can acclimatize to, or at least in a relativley short amount of time like weeks or months.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the post regarding the differences between hot and dry and hot and humid is a great one, as they require much different preparations.

Here, for example, most all of my riding is through the forest, thus the full sleeves thing doesn't really help. Moisture wicking material, however, is so much more important, as sweating is much less effective here.


----------



## seanrmz (Jul 15, 2009)

i try not drink water but cateraid has the right stuff to keep me going when it,s hot.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

seanrmz said:


> i try not drink water but cateraid has the right stuff to keep me going when it,s hot.


Not drinking water. That appears to be paying off well.


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in phoenix, you either stay cool by staying inside or going somehwere like sunrise or flaggstaff


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I left early around 6:30 and drank h20 but not enough! cramped about 1000 ft before I returned to the car, took me about 10 minutes to walk the last few feet. It felt more like an hour. I didn't notice the sweating because of the low humidity. My head over heats, so unless I am moving, I over heat. The only cure is to hydrate more on the climb. I will try more pre ride hydration next time. 

Ive use a light white long sleeve running t shirt, but I believe a loose fitting Jersey would be better. 

Usually if it is too hot, it go to the movies or race rc cars indoors with air conditioning. I now my limits.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

sometimes us desert dwellers can't help but get a ride in the early morning or night without escaping to the higher elevations. One simple cure to get a riding fix is to have a nice air conditioned truck drive you to the top of your trail and pick you up at the bottom with a cooler full of cold bevy's. For you pedal types, get your butt up early in the morning and earn those turns. I wear a white helmet, sleeveless jersey, lots of sunblock, camelback filled with ice cubes and my new favorite electrolyte replacement system...Camelback Elixer!!! It tastes great and keeps me nice and hydrated. Also I eat salty snacks during breaks and bananas afterwards to keep the cramping down. A little shot of cold water to the forearms while riding really cools you off for a few minutes in the hair dryer heat we have. Riding in the dead of summer really makes you appreciate higher climates and cooler temps. As soon as it hits 85 during the day, I'll be riding everyday again! Can't wait!!!


----------



## harlepoy (Jul 29, 2009)

Good day... I grew up in the Philippines but my family is in Tracy. I visited them twice brought my bike with me and try riding in US summer months holy! i still freeze and wear double clothing. hehe! You guys dont want to try summer months here in the Philippines. Humidity will kill ya...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

harlepoy said:


> Good day... I grew up in the Philippines but my family is in Tracy. I visited them twice brought my bike with me and try riding in US summer months holy! i still freeze and wear double clothing. hehe! You guys dont want to try summer months here in the Philippines. Humidity will kill ya...


And I know some pilipinos that can't take some good dry heat... see my post below. There are more pilipinos around here than in Manila...

It's more related to what you're used to and grown with.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

ok tried it again, this time with a loose long sleeve jersey, Much better than the white t. The wind blows thru it. but my head started overheat when I pounded the single track. 
I think I'll try a soaked dew rag on the next ride.


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

- pack the camelback with ice first, then fill the gaps with water.
- get a neoprene insulator for the drink tube, so the water doesn't warm up in the tube.
- go roadie style with lycra shorts. yeah, you heard me.
- keep the air circulation going, slow steep uphill climbs in the sun are going to **** you up. Climb in the woods if you have a choice. Do flatter trails where you can keep your speed up.
- haven't tried them myself but those deuter packs with the mesh back look like a good idea.
- easy on the pouring freezing water on your head thing. did that once after a race in 100 degree weather, felt like I was gonna have a heart attack. 

I went back to GA recently (I live in CO now) and riding in the heat really tired me out, more than I remember from when I used to live there. I think there really is something to the idea of getting acclimated to the heat. I used to ride all the time regardless of how hot it was, but I am a skinny dude.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Lots of great advice here so far. So, into the crapper the thread goes with this post! 

Ride naked! :thumbsup: 

Seriously though, wearing light fabric, baggy and brightly colored clothes and frequently wetting my head with water is the way I keep the excess heat at bay. If you do the bandanna/headband thing, keep it wet too! The water will speed the heat loss from your bean. I also have a graphite colored helmet. Bad Juju! I am going to repaint that sucker in a couple of light colors. Dark colors will hold an immense amount of heat

I love riding in the heat and humidity, always have. But the trick is to stay hydrated and not get sun baked! If you feel the heat getting you, get into the shade and relax a bit. Try not to "push yourself" on such days either.

I have a friend who is prone to heat prostration and am very mindful of what to do and not to do.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

bsdc said:


> *Fluid Temperature has No Effect on Hydration*
> April 28, 2007
> We reach for a ice-cold beverages on a hot summer day to rehydrate ourselves in the sweltering sun. Frozen water bottles and ice coolers are used to avoid warm drinks, which seem to evaporate once they hit your mouth.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with the good doctor's conclusions 100%. I've had to drink gallons and gallons of tepid water while traveling in the desert courtesy of my Uncle Sam.

However, from my soccer and football playing days, I know that for me, ice cold water helps keep me hydrated better and prevents stomach cramps. The reason is this: When ice cold water hits your stomach, it automatically contracts and pumps the water straight into your large intestine, where it is adsorbed. Having a bellyfull of warm water is not as good on a ride as drinking down some ice cold water.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I am going to suggest against the advice given. Light coloured clothing is an advantage when you are *not moving*, but if you think about the mechanism of evaporative cooling it makes less sense when riding. (Not the helmet, a hot lid is not the most fun though)

Dark clothing "holds onto" light and thus heats up. That means the material dries sweat faster. Therefore new sweat can replace it and so on. This may slightly increase your water loss from sweating, but will cool the body under it more effectively when air is moving over it or when sheltering in the shade. I know this sounds counterintuitive, but try it out.

Long sleeves should work slightly better than short, but in reality you don't cool your core much from sweat evaporating from the arms when riding. The main thing about clothing is that wet clothing cools and dry clothing doesn't. I always used to wonder at the guys changing shirts after every game of squash. Makes no sense at all.

Electrolyte solutions are very helpful, but some need a little added salt. Overhydrate before riding - not too much. Also recovery is super important to avoid muscle injury and the chance you start further behind the 8 ball next ride. Here is my scientifically proven recovery formula:

Check weight before your activity. After you finish drink 1 x 600ml sport drink and 1 x 375ml Coca Cola (none of that high fructose corn syrup shite you get in the States, it has to have sugar so at least half the sweetener is glucose) and 1 x 375ml beer. Eat 1 x packet of salted potato crisps and then drink cold water to 500g above your start weight.

You have alcohol to open the peripheral blood vessels for further cooling and the kidney blood vessels to avoid renal damage from hyperthermia. The caffeine helps with energy and the renal function too. The glucose from sport drink and Coke provides energy for repair of muscle cells and the fat in the crisps slows the absorbtion of the sugars so you don't get an insulin surge and delayed fall in blood glucose. The salt in the crisps replaces that lost in sweat. Works every time:thumbsup:


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tech*

Something I tried this year - that hasn't been mentioned yet, other than in simple "wet bandanna" form: evaporative cooling gear. I got my first one as a motorcycling accessory, and found it worked very well. The vest would hold about 1.5 pts of water, and would last for hours (mesh jacket, behind windshield, highway speed).

So then I used the vest at work (walking around outside in southern new mexico on concrete), and was pleased at the result - again, stayed cool for hours. We have crews that work in chem protective gear (air supplied) that had overheat issues. I loaned them my vest, and they wouldn't give it back! Did get them to buy their own, tho.

Well, why not try it out biking? The only real choice I have for midweek biking is 6pm-8:30pm, and it is still mighty hot out. Took the vest - soaked in refridgerator water - and wore it on the ride. Sweet. Takes a little breeze to work well, so still air up a climb you start to get warm. But enough "cool" capacity to help. It looks like a quilted vest, so people look at you strange. And since it is water soaked, you are wet - just with clean water instead of salty sweat.

Won't work as well in the humidity, but for $30 its well worth it. Techniche brand is cheap&good. Best price I know is from 
http://www.palmflex.com/product.php?productid=1071

"Polymer Embedded Fabric (PEF6519) sewn into garment lining"

The military is using "phase change" cooling gear - it's like water/ice except with a material that phases at 65F instead of 32F (brrr). But MAN! that's some pricy gear.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Camelbak's make you sweat. Even the newest back panels they have do NOT work nearly as well as a mesh panel backpacks that Vaude and Deuter pioneered. Now several American companies, such as Osprey, High Sierra and more produce mesh panel hydration packs. They allow more air movement, you'll sweat less and be more comfortable.
661's Core Cooler does work, wear it on hot rides and it helps.
Also freeze 1/3-1/2 the bladder just before leaving fill it the rest of the way. Cold water the first 3 hours +.
Have to have a sweat band for the salt in eyes prevent. I always ride in long sleeves when riding in the sun.
I survive in HOT Tucson.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a High Sierra hydration pack and it is the cat's ass! I love that thing. Insulated pretty well on the inside too, so it keeps ice cool for a while.

I was also going to suggest some technology. I'm now a very big fan of UnderArmor Heat Gear. I wear it religiously when I ride both MTB and under my leathers on my motorcycle. I also use an evaporative cooling neckerchief that has those water adsorbing crystals and expands when it soaks up water. Nice and cool evaporative cooling right above your hypothalmus on the back of your head / neck area really helps.

Also, getting properly aclimated has been mentioned, as well as getting and staying hydrated. Drink tons and tons of water the day and night before a ride. The worst heat can be endured if you drink enough water and sweat it out. In the Army, it was one quart *per hour!*, two quarts per hour for forced hydration in the _real_ heat. Sure you'd have to piss every 10 minutes, but better that than becoming a heat casualty.

Also, once you've been an heat casualty (heat cramps, exhaustion, stroke), you are far more likely to sucumb again. Prevention is the key.


----------



## Pedigre (Nov 24, 2008)

rockcrusher said:


> my big tip is:
> 
> ride easy trails. Ones that have a lot of higher speed sections and few to none grunting climbs. Keep the bike moving to allow air to cool you. Ride easy, bring a camera to give you an excuse to duck under a tree to snap a few pictures. No one needs to train like a manic at these temps, the idea is just to get out there, the camera might make a boring easy trail much more enjoyable, perhaps enough to make it through the hot spots.


That's where MountainBikeTx.com comes in..."_*pant, pant*_ hold up... _*pant, pant*_...this is a good spot..._*pant*_...to get a picture for the website _*guzzle, guzzle*_" 

Re: the suggestions about getting an insulator for your CamelBak tube so the water doesn't get warm, even with an insulated tube I prefer to simply blow it back into the bladder, leaving nothing in the tube to get warm. Or, when I forget to do so, I use the warm water to swish around and spit out...if I know I can afford to waste it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I stay hydrated with Cookie-Dough gatorade.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

*Pedialyte*

to hydrate faster, it helps to mix 1/4 part Pedialyte with 3/4 parts water in your bottle or camelbak. this will help with cramping, hydration and the Pedialyte doesn't have the sugars of Gatorade or any of the commercial junk.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Guess this thread popped back up due to the chimney flue spam, but I think all of us in Austin,TX who survived the Summer 2011 drought/heat wave can look back on 2009 with nostalgia as being a relatively mellow time. Relentless heat began in May and did not let up until some time in October. For me, getting through the summer was just trying to get mentally straight and accepting of the heat and drought. There is a point each summer (usually in mid August) when it gets just too hot for me to ride and function well. This past summer, temperature wise, that point started in late June, but I was able to keep riding through the summer and fall for the most part. I did have one bonk this year from the heat. 
Reading through all of these posts, it became apparent that people naturally develop different strategies based on humidity. If you are in extremely low humidity/no shade environment, the adaptations are different than here in central Texas, where there are many wonderfully shady trails but very high humidity. 
The brutal heat of summer and to a certain extent the drought are behind us, we are forecast for the mid 70s on New Year's Eve, everyone is out riding their new Christmas bikes (saw so many new bikes and happy faces on the trail yesterday) and all is well. Celebrate in moderation tonight and you'll be able to start 2012 with a great ride.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm in Houston Texas and last summer we were seeing 105* with all that humidity. I don't ride in that chit!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

When I lived in southwestern Colorado, I had a house mate from Houston for a bit. I was always excited about a visit to Trimble Hot Springs in Durango, and she found the idea repellent or maybe just nonsensical. The thought of sitting in a hot springs just reminded her of home and stewing in her own juices in the summer.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

006_007 said:


> two sets of lights and ride at night?


Win!


----------



## mkla (Jul 11, 2011)

perrobravo said:


> I dont post much here but, I just did a ride of 30+ miles at 100 degree temps. I cramped for the first time in my life about 15 miles in. I was saved by a fellow rider with some endurolyte capsules. It turns out, it was so hot, and I was so diligent about hydrating, that I may have made myself hyponatremic(sp?)-I was salt deficient, and the pills helped.
> The pills stopped the cramps but the underlying cause was that I was not ingesting enough electrolytes( salts) *during *my ride.
> make sure you have enough electrolytes before you ride, and some for during, and a little in between the after-ride beers.


I have had cramps more often than this once of yours and I have taken such pills as well. Now I am trying Cytomax mixed with water and hope it will help me avoid that situation. And also training a bit more , I know , LOL


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I didn't read the thread so I don't know if anyone said this but where I live it can be well over 100 in the summer and while it's hot I never feel like it's too hot. Drink lots of water obviously. Pre hydrate before you go out. And also don't be a slave to skater boy fashion and wear your baggy shorts and cotton tee shirts. Lycra shorts, no sleeve, engineered lightweight jersey with a zippered front, open, light short thin socks and proper vented riding shoes. No 5.10s and flats. Do all that and you will keep cool. Enough.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Was thinking about this thread yesterday but could not remember the thread title. Not exactly on topic but related to being in the sun, slathered with sun screen. I have yet to find a good way to wash off sports sunscreen (the kind that is supposed to be sweat proof and waterproof). Soap just does not seem to do it. What works?


----------



## cyyoung749 (Jan 25, 2012)

great tips i will use it on summer thanks!


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

modifier said:


> No 5.10s and flats. Do all that and you will keep cool. Enough.


I ride in Singapore and Malaysia where it is regularly 30-35 C and 90+ humidity in 5-10's and flats all year round? I wear baggy shorts as well, though I usually wear lightweight jerseys though. Tricks I use to stay cool:

Buff on the head, soaked in cold water when needed
Half fill the camelbak with water the night before and freeze it. Ride day top up with 100+ (an electrolyte drink), stays cold all day.
Stop at a creek for a dip (plenty of creeks in the rain forests we ride...surprisingly cold too some of them!) whenever possible...then remove leeches!
Always have more water/sports drinks with you, and back at the car, than you think you will need.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

motomuppet said:


> I ride in Singapore and Malaysia where it is regularly 30-35 C and 90+ humidity in 5-10's and flats all year round? I wear baggy shorts as well, though I usually wear lightweight jerseys though. Tricks I use to stay cool:
> 
> Buff on the head, soaked in cold water when needed
> Half fill the camelbak with water the night before and freeze it. Ride day top up with 100+ (an electrolyte drink), stays cold all day.
> ...


Those sound like good tricks. I'm not saying you can't ride in that gear and survive but if you wear what I suggested you will be cooler. Try it some time. I've tried both.

My 5 10s do not really breath much at all while my Sidis abd Diadoras are mesh construction and air passes right through them and unless you have some special baggies I've never seen, if they have a chamois they usually have a pair of lycra shorts under a pair of other shorts; so you are basically wearing light thermal underwear under shorts.

I can't see how either one of those options could possibly be cooler. Doable but not cooler.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ yeah, you're probably right...I use Fox Ventilator shorts, which are pretty much like wearing just lycra, but with more rip protection, and the 5-10s probably don't breath as well as other shoes, but they are usually wet so don't really notice any difference (though after this, will be thinking about it!)


----------



## chainsawgeoff (Jan 25, 2012)

ride only on trails with nearby bodies of water


----------



## Typoman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Thread Resurrection for Summer 2012*

I started riding again a few weeks ago in Atlanta. We had some low humidity days that were an absolute joy. We get about 2 weeks a year here where you can play outside in total comfort.

I have always had issues dumping heat here. I wear a 100oz Camelbak and drink constantly. I will have plenty of lungs left and no problem with muscle fatigue but the heat becomes too much. There are many times when I have had to stop and take a Camelbak icewater shower because I have turned red and feel shaky and lightheaded.

I've learned to take it easier and take more breaks, but I hate stopping. When the weather is right I can GO GO GO for hours. I think about moving out of this climate zone all the time because its just ridiculous. It can be 79F and 90% humidity and I am dying. Evaporative cooling does not work here.

I've read this entire thread and I am going to try a lot of things I've read. Someone gave me some Camelbak Elixir tablets that never used because I spray that water on my head. I am going to use the Elixir in the Camelbak and add an icewater bottle to the bike for head and arm soaks.

As much as I hate missing out on the more epic loops, I'll be sticking to the shorter, faster loops until I think I have a better cooling system in place.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Lycra and constantly keeping hydrated.


----------



## Typoman (Oct 26, 2008)

*Results of my first experiment*

I tried some of these tips out yesterday.

I had a few hours before I was planning to go ride. I had to mow the lawn. I immediately dropped 1 Elixir tablet into a 25oz water bottle and drank it all in a few minutes because it was so delicious. A little while later I mowed the lawn and did another 2 bottles of water with Elixir. I felt great after mowing in the Atlanta heat. I have previously not managed to drink even 1 full bottle of water while mowing the lawn.

A couple hours later I filled my 100oz Camelbak with ice to the top. Then I added cold water and 4 Elixir tablets. I also filled a 25oz water bottle with ice cubes then water.

I drank from the Camelbak in the car on the way to the trail. I drank WAY more than normal on the trail. The Elixir really made me want to drink more. I drank twice as much as normal because of the Elixir.

I would take breaks after climbs and dump ice water on my head/face/arms from the water bottle. That was incredibly effective! I was taking off my helmet to spray my head, then I tried spraying it through the vents while I wore the helmet. Holy cow. The helmet slows the water from running off my head too quick and lets the icewater get to work.

I rode hard for just over an hour and felt totally perfect when I got back to the car. I normally could not ride like that 2 consecutive days in the heat, but I'm thinking of going again this evening.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Where's all the posts from the 110°+F Phoenix crew??
> 
> Oh yeah, they're in their air-conditioned houses, cause they know better!
> 
> Ride really really early. This doesn't do all that much in the severe humidity, but any time where the sun is not directly hitting you is much better, so start when it's dark.


Desert heat is a different monster in itself over heat in the midwest which usually is accompanied by high humidity. 100 degrees in the desert feels different than 100 degrees in the midwest with 90% humidity.

I live in MIssouri and when we have had 100 degees with 90% humidity, riding outside feels like you are riding in a pot of boiling water - I have ridden in it plenty of times but it zaps you pretty quick.

I have been in the desert several times in my life and 100 degrees with hardly any humidity doesn't feel as bad but the downside is that you don't feel the dehydration process as well as you would if there was 90% humidity so you don't think you need to drink water.

Alot of us associate sweating with the need to drink water - with alot of humidity, you'll sweat bucketloads in 100 degrees whereas in a dry desert climate, you might not perspire as much so you don't think you are as dehydrated as you actually are.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Typoman said:


> I tried some of these tips out yesterday.
> I immediately dropped 1 Elixir tablet into a 25oz water bottle and drank it all in a few minutes because it was so delicious. A little while later I mowed the lawn and did another 2 bottles of water with Elixir.
> 
> Just yesterday a girl on the ride had stomach problems for a couple of hours of the ride here in Tucson due to putting too much electrolite in her pack water. I don't know how much of a sensitive stomach she has but the lesson is you can OD your stomach so don't use much more than reccommended. Think after a couple Silent But Deadly moments she was better! Really hard to ride when your stomach is hurtin'.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I ride all the time in 100+ (AZ), and the things I've learned are:
1) Hydration, with some salt in it
2) Don't overdo it. Sunstroke is serious, and can freaking kill you
3) Ride early. Here, at least, it's still 100+ in the evening, but 6AM is about as cold as it's going to get.
4) Super heavy sunscreen with titanium dioxide. Seems weird, but it seems to really help
5) Lay off the AC. If you're going to ride in 100+, don't spend all week in 80. Let the house be 90, 95 - it helps you adapt. Took me 2 years to adapt from SoCal to AZ, and now I can knock off a ride in 100 degrees that used to murder me in 80.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

June Bug said:


> Guess this thread popped back up due to the chimney flue spam, but I think all of us in Austin,TX who survived the Summer 2011 drought/heat wave can look back on 2009 with nostalgia as being a relatively mellow time. Relentless heat began in May and did not let up until some time in October. * For me, getting through the summer was just trying to get mentally straight and accepting of the heat and drought.* There is a point each summer (usually in mid August) when it gets just too hot for me to ride and function well. This past summer, temperature wise, that point started in late June, but I was able to keep riding through the summer and fall for the most part. I did have one bonk this year from the heat.
> Reading through all of these posts, it became apparent that people naturally develop different strategies based on humidity. If you are in extremely low humidity/no shade environment, the adaptations are different than here in central Texas, where there are many wonderfully shady trails but very high humidity.
> The brutal heat of summer and to a certain extent the drought are behind us, we are forecast for the mid 70s on New Year's Eve, everyone is out riding their new Christmas bikes (saw so many new bikes and happy faces on the trail yesterday) and all is well. Celebrate in moderation tonight and you'll be able to start 2012 with a great ride.


This is what got me through last year. I rode a lot over the summer but I just told myself, yea, its hot as hell, but take breaks and drink a ton of water. I always feel great after I get home and shower up after a disgustingly hot ride. In 105 degrees, I can ride pretty hard for about an hour before I either run out of water or bonk hard. I can stretch it out to maybe 2 hours if I go slower.

Its alerady 90 here in Austin but Im looking forward to getting out of these work clothes and sweating my butt off on the trail today after work


----------

